# Shark Fishing Behind a Shrimp Boats



## IRISHEAGLE7 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me their tactics for Shark fishing behind shrimp boats? Do you get close and shut down the engine or do you idle behind the shrimp boat, so you stay close. 

I did a little of both today and I came up empty in about 2 hrs of fishing. I was using pogies on a bottom rig and a float rig.

Thanks


----------



## sea trout (Jun 30, 2011)

hey! your area may or may not be similar, but at tybee some shrimp boats will come in and anchor in the bay for a while. i think they're working or somthing. but the birds n the porpous will b all around them.
we keep enough distance to respect their space and we'll anchor down tide of them, we'll set out chum bags and usually catch plenty of sharks!!! usually big spinners too, 4 n 5ish footers!!
somtimes we catch stingrays right off the bat, and it seems like if we're thick with rays we don't catch shark, and vice versa.


----------



## CAL (Jun 30, 2011)

try rigging a mullet and troll very slow around the shrimp boat allowing them plenty space.


----------



## razor1 (Jun 30, 2011)

IRISHEAGLE7 said:


> Can someone tell me their tactics for Shark fishing behind shrimp boats? Do you get close and shut down the engine or do you idle behind the shrimp boat, so you stay close.
> 
> I did a little of both today and I came up empty in about 2 hrs of fishing. I was using pogies on a bottom rig and a float rig.
> 
> Thanks



Spot your shrimp boat you want to fish behind and head towards its stern, when you get close you want to idle in and throw em out of gear so you can drift slowly thru the shrimp boats drift, it looks almost like a hwy. You may have to make several drifts before you hook up, if you dont hook up after several drifts then go to another boat. Look for when one dumps their by-catch, you will know by the birds.. Free line or float rig live pogies. Good luck buddy....................EJ


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Jun 30, 2011)

Add a mid line to your spread and try some cut bait. Small pogies are almost a waste of time to use. I don't even use pogies unless they are the size of my flip flop.

Fillet any kind of fish... blues, ladyfish, whiting, sharks, bonito.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 1, 2011)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Add a mid line to your spread and try some cut bait. Small pogies are almost a waste of time to use. I don't even use pogies unless they are the size of my flip flop.
> 
> Fillet any kind of fish... blues, ladyfish, whiting, sharks, bonito.



large chunks of squid will work also, as will rays....  be sure you rig the ray so you cant end up with the result below I got when i was lazy.  

I would think Pogies were small for the sharks,,,,, 

Try a live whiting rigged with one of his side fins cut off so he swims all erratic...


----------

